# Is dumor goat feed ok?



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

My farm supply has stopped selling all but purina noble goat and dumor goat formula. My girls are pregnant and I think I read that the noble goat was bad for them since its medicated. Do any of you have experience with dumor? Is it safe for pregnancy? Thanks!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't buy my feed bagged so really can't help you. Read the label and see if it includes a medication. Read it side by side with the Noble and compare labels.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's all pretty much the same, Dumor feed is made by Purina/Land of Lakes as well.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

If I may ask what do you feed? Do you mix your own?? What all do you use?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We have ours mixed in 1000 pound lots. 1/3 each corn, oats and alfalfa pellets; 100 pounds black oil sunflower seed and molasses to bind it together. We have started replacing half the corn with roasted soybeans.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I mix my own. Right now my girls are eating a mix of whole oats and rolled barley. They get free choice alfalfa pellets, some orchard grass hay, free choice minerals and kelp meal.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

We have an all in one, beetpulp, BOSS, grass hay pellets mix feed for all of our goats. They love it and look excellent on it. They only get a handful or 2 every night when they get their coats put on. They also get Alfalfa hay and free choice minerals daily.


----------



## klburt73 (Nov 1, 2013)

If you can afford it, and can manage to get it shipped to you, HILAND NATURALS makes a very nice GMO free goat ration. I had trouble getting it shipped to me so had to stop. They have a website.


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have had no trouble with Dumor, though I recently switched to mixing my own because it's cheaper for me here (be really careful if you do your own, it's easy to get ratios and balances way off without a lot of research, and it's not always cheaper)...

I do personally try to stay away from anything that is medicated unless it's necessary. All it does is build resistant bugs, then when a goat does get sick, none of your meds will work when you really do need them!


----------

